# Topics > Mixed reality >  Salento AVR, International Conference of Augmented Reality, Virtual Reality and Computer Graphics, Italy

## Airicist

Website - salentoavr.it

facebook.com/SalentoAVR

twitter.com/SalentoAVR

Salento AVR 2020 - June 8-11, 2020, Lecce, Italy

Salento AVR 2019 - June 24-27, 2019, Santa Maria at Bagno, Italy

Salento AVR 2018 - June 24 – 27, 2018, Otranto, Italy

----------

